# SuSE Remote Installation



## Ardaric (29. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich verwalte für einen Freund einen Root-Server bei Server4You. Momentan ist SuSE 9.3 mit allerlei Krempel installiert, aber ich möchte gerne eine *neue und saubere SuSE 10 Installation* ohne vorinstallierte Extras wie grafischer Oberfläche, Apache2 und mySQL, etc. (Minimalsystem).

Da ich nur Zugriff über SSH habe, und das natürlich auch nur, wenn der Server hochgefahren ist, würde mich interessieren, was ich da für Möglichkeiten habe.

*Ich möchte den Support nicht zu Rate ziehen*, weil das zu teuer ist.

Daniel


----------

